# Accentual differences between locative and dative in BCS



## Зрак

Some time ago I had read that in older conjugation of some words some accentual differences can occur between the otherwise identical forms for locative and dative. Examples were not given unfortunately. Can a native speaker or anyone confirm this or give examples?


----------



## kloie

I don't think ,that there is a difference between the two cases .


----------



## Panceltic

Do you mean plural? Because in singular locative and dative are not the same. In plural, dative locative and instrumental forms coincide.


----------



## kloie

From all of my grammar books,and textbooks,is where I've  gotten the information.


----------



## bragpipes

I think he means accent/stress/pitch.  Grad (city) and grad (hail) are not the same, even if they're written in the same way.  

So "k gradu" and "u gradu" (or maybe longer words) would have something different between them.

I'm fairly certain that's what he means.


----------



## kloie

Ok th





bragpipes said:


> I think he means accent/stress/pitch.  Grad (city) and grad (hail) are not the same, even if they're written in the same way.
> 
> So "k gradu" and "u gradu" (or maybe longer words) would have something different between them.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that's what he means.


Ok thanks! I guess that i didn't understand what he meant.


----------



## Зрак

I was writing about forms of the same words, which like all other have identical endings for locative and dative singular and plural. The accent was my line of thought.


----------



## Милан

Зрак said:


> Some time ago I had read that in *older conjugation* of some words some accentual differences can occur between the otherwise identical forms for locative and dative. Examples were not given unfortunately. Can a native speaker or anyone confirm this or give examples?



Older conjugation?

I can think of the word grad with long A with falling tone =city or town

N. grаd     long falling                               N. gradovi    short falling on a
G. grada   long falling                                G.gradova   short falling on the first a + the second a and o are long  OR long rising on O + the second a is long
D. *gradu*   long *fallling                                    *D.*gradovima* *short falling on the first a  *OR short rising on O
A. grad    long falling                                A.gradove    short falling on a
V. grade  long falling                                V.gradovi   short falling on a
I.  gradom long falling                               I.gradovima   short falling on the first a
L.  *gradu*  long *rising                                      *L.*gradovima * *short falling on the first a

*


----------



## Panceltic

I think it will be easier to understand this table (I hope all the marks are OK, please correct)


grȃd
grȃda
* grȃdu*
grȃd
grȃde
grȃdom
* grádu*

grȁdovi
grȁdōvā/gradóvā
* grȁdovima/gradòvima*
grȁdove
grȁdovi
* grȁdovima*
grȁdovima


----------

